# MyLink updates? (annoying chat with chevy cust service)



## okimdone (Apr 20, 2013)

I know it's possible to update it by USB Flash drive but i have yet to find a way to obtain the files to update. The way i see it, it's just like they said. Unless there is a bug bad enough to warrant a major customer complaint you wont see an update except MAYBE a yearly update. That is the only thing i expect to happen, for each year they put out the Head unit with the same OS with some updated features.

If what they have is popular enough there are bound to be some hacker out there that will crack it and provide better updated versions. It's all based on popularity if someone is going to come out with a way to replace that logo.

I have a 2013 cruze myself so I don't know if the older cruzes have been getting these updates but it would be nice.


----------



## HarshReality (Apr 14, 2013)

I got the same info.. If I had a choice I like the GUI the Spark uses alot more than the one I have but skinning the thing would be a hack as well. Considered getting the SDK for MyLink but dont think I would be able to work it out


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Typically updates would be to fix problems and would be done as part of a service. I did read about a flash update for the Barina that would add the BringGo Nav app and you had to ask the dealer... sadly they won't bring that app out for Cruze. The Pandora and Stitcher apps are useless to IMO.


----------



## Mishkafilm (Jun 16, 2013)

It sort of makes me mad that I cant have access to a GPS map Like I did on my old 07 Honda civic Ex I love my Brand new 2013 Lt1 Camaro but Its like what is the point of the whole big 7" screen when I cant even see a map or have any sort of control besides looking at weather clock and seing what radio station is playing. For the love of God Camaro and Corvette are one fancy cars and we cant have a GPS in our cars .


----------



## HarshReality (Apr 14, 2013)

So... the end line is who has had the balls to hack the system. Its after all a small linux box so in theory you could migrate apps from one to the other.I just want the video player in my cruze LTZ... It irritates me that lesser models hav functionality my LTZ does not.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

The person did answer your question. There are no updates, only fixes for glitching software.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Still no updates?!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

This is one area where I think MyLink really fails compared to MyFordTouch

On the MyFordTouch system you could go online and it would notify you of updates. You would download them to USB and let the car install, piece of cake. I also would receive a letter from Ford in the mail notifying me of an available update as well.

Updates were also semi regular and I noticed nothing but the system getting better and better each time.


----------



## Bond007mgm (Jul 6, 2013)

I found something mighty interesting to this whole MyLink updating it yourself problem. Here is cached version of a mobile chevy mylink site thats viewable on the PC.
BYOM Radio | Updating Chevrolet MyLink | MyLink FAQ
If you have a mobile phone use this link or google search "mylink firmware update" its the first thing that pops up. Opening on PC will only redirect you to chevy site.
Chevrolet Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Crossovers and Vans

According to this Chevy MyLink FAQ about updating it yourself, it is possible if you login your MyLink account and check your vin.
Only problem is, did anyone ever hear of logging into a MyLink account or is it something they are working on?


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Considering the dealer had issues installing an update on my MyLink system I'd hate to try it myself (and I'm an IT guy). I got one the first Holden MY14 SRi Cruze and had the MyLink and Radio software updated last week. It mainly adds the voice control feature. They could not provide a lit of changes/fixes. The dealer did it for free too which was good.


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well actually, you can SEE the last one done. Just go to the settings and software. It gives you a extensive list with dates and updates done thus far.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gold5 said:


> Hi folks. I asked this question:
> 
> "Hello. I wanted to know about software updates for my link. I bought my 2013 cruze a few weeks ago. How often to the updates come out? When was the last one? How do I find out when new ones are available? How does the update happen? Thanks!"
> 
> ...


Hey Gold5,

Have you tried contacting our Infotainment Team? They may be able to give you a direct answer for your concern. You can contact them at 855-478-7767. Feel free to let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## igi33193 (Sep 24, 2015)

I own a 2013 Chevy Spark with the MyLink system. If you want to see a map, you can download map images in JPG formats to a USB drive that you can open and view them on your MyLink screen. I have a "map" folder on my USB with over a dozen map images that I periodically refer to when I am not sure of where I am on the road. 

I also found a way to override the video disable when the car is moving. Open the MyLink cover and find a green wire that's part of the main wire harness. I cut that wire an connected to longer wires from those green wires to a toggle switch that allows me to open and close the circuit. When you open the circuit (cut the feed) you can view MP4 and MPG videos while moving but you loose the outside temperature reading. If you turn off your car, it will also drain your battery. When you close the circuit and restart your engine, you'll regain the outside temperature reading and everything will work like it did when you got the car.


----------



## QuickCruze (Nov 23, 2015)

I saw this link today. I have a 2014 and i think it's utterly stupid you can't view a cell phone map on the screen. The MyLink system is pretty much worthless. 

http://www.cnet.com/news/chevrolet-adding-android-auto-in-2016/

If they can retrofit 2016s with this technology why can't they get it integrated into other MyLink systems? It's software.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

The 2016 may have hardware that 2015 does not, GM might have been working on the update and not able to get it all out in time. But they did install the hardware, then followed with software.

GM has been changing things up a bit, I saw today that GM switched on-star to AT&T. I activated on-star today, just the three month trial and listened to the canned speech. Funny thing is the person talked about better signal etc, the entire time I could only understand about half the conversation. Not going to activate it permanently with the he terrible signal I had.


----------



## danielmelo13 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Chevy support answer*

Tody I got in touch with Chevy about my mylink Chevy Cruze 2013: 

"Transcript from CARS_Brands dated Mar 24, 2016 3:29:01 PM
In response to question: Chevrolet - Assistance with my Infotainment system
System: Welcome to Chevrolet
System: Chevrolet Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Crossovers and Vans
System: Welcome to chat.
Agent Jake says: Hello and welcome to Chevrolet Infotainment Customer Support! How may I help you today?
Customer Daniel Melo says: Hi
Customer Daniel Melo says: How can I update my mylink system?
Agent Jake says: Hello, Daniel. I would be happy to look into this for you today. Are you currently experiencing any issues with your MyLink system?
Agent Jake says: Are you still there?
Customer Daniel Melo says: yes
Customer Daniel Melo says: no, i don"t have problem with it. Just would like to update it
Agent Jake says: Great! Typically, our updates are created to patch issues that the software may be having. After a dealership has diagnosed an issue, an update may be applied in order to correct that concern.
Customer Daniel Melo says: ok, I heard that would be good for me to do it. maybe to have the car play
Agent Jake says: That would depend on the year of the vehicle, as well as the system equipped. For starters, this feature is only available in select 2016 models.
Customer Daniel Melo says: 2013 chevy cruze LTZ
Agent Jake says: Certain updates were made to 2016 model year hardware that allows for the enabling of the Android Auto and Apple CarPlay user experiences. We do not plan to offer these technologies to existing vehicles, as unfortunately there is not an option to upgrade 2015 and prior model year vehicle hardware or software to enable these features. Some of the new hardware includes a more efficient processor that can handle the software for these features. My sincere apologies.
Customer Daniel Melo says: ... ok... tks anyway
Customer Daniel Melo says: have a good day
Agent Jake says: You as well, sir. Have a great rest of your day!
Agent Jake says: Thanks for using Chevrolet WebChat. If you have any other questions, please don"t hesitate to come back and chat with us. We are here to chat from 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. Eastern Time Monday - Friday, from 9:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. on Saturday. You can also call us at 855-478-7767. Thank you for visiting us!"


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

danielmelo13 said:


> For starters, this feature is only available in select 2016 models.


Translation: Car play is only available in "Gen 2". Not the "Gen 1" "2016 Limited".


----------

